# Spaghetti



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

1


----------



## Coolmaker (Mar 22, 2009)

Not bad! That would be great over large round cheese ravioli. That's my "Happy meal."

When you get a chance, try cannedRoma tomatoes, tomato sauce and fresh basil. Slice the garlic real thin, but don't burn it. Add the fresh basil, deglaze with red wine.


----------



## Coolmaker (Mar 22, 2009)

To take it step further.....

After you bake off your meatballs (that's for another day) just until firmed up, cook them off the rest of the way in the sauce pot. Let them simmer on low for a few hours. This makes the best sauce.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

That looks good but you forgot one of the most important items, the Garlic Bread! What else are you gonna sop up the goodness with?


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

what type of pan are you using ? as in brand name ?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *spear em (6/28/2009)*what type of pan are you using ? as in brand name ?


Anything but aluminum or cast iron. I find that both react with the acid in the tomatoes.


----------

